# Adaptador 220 a 12v o fuente de alimentación



## Hook77 (Ago 21, 2007)

Necesito algo para enchufar una nevera de 12v 5-6amp cuando estoy en los campings, y dicho accesorio original me cuesta 19€ +19€ de gastos de envío. 

Creo un una fuente de alimentación para pc (12€) podría servir, aunque no tengo ni puta idea de electrónica y por eso este mensaje a ver si me podíais echar una mano, mas que nada para confirmarme si una fuente de PC utilizando una salida de mas amperios de los que necesita la nevera no la quemará o algo asi.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## voltium (Ago 27, 2007)

hola, te indico:

las fuentes de PC te podria servir, ya que una fuente potente de un PC te suministra 33 amperios una de 400 W. pero el problema es donde la quieres enchufar a 125V o a 225V????


----------



## ChaD (Ago 27, 2007)

Tu heladera (nevera) va a tomar la corriente que necesite de la fuente de alimentación. En este caso, una de pc. En cuanto a lo que dice voltium no creo que haya problemas con eso ya que si la heladera y la fuente fueron compradas en el mismo pais es muy probable que sean de la misma tension. Claro que nunca esta de más fijarse..... Saludos,


----------



## voltium (Ago 29, 2007)

Lo estube mirando. Si la nevera consume 5 o 10 Amperios una fuente de alimentacion de un PC va de lujo. Solo tienes que saber. que una Fuente de Alimentacion no te da solo 12 voltios, sino tambien 3.3 y 6 voltios.

ten cuidado donde enchufas.

Si la nevera consumiera demasiado, o si haces un cortocircuito, La F de alimentacion lleva un fusible, solo seria cambiarlo.

Comprueba la manguera donde lo enchufas y comprueba el Voltaje. Cambiale la clavija y feliz camping !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaD (Ago 29, 2007)

Lo probaste hook? Exploto o te funciono? jeje


----------



## Hook77 (Ago 30, 2007)

Pues no lo he probado porque un amigo que estudió algo de electrónica me ha dicho que no me va a servir, pero vamos, el post de voltium me ha animado otra vez, jejejeje, ya os contaré.


----------



## voltium (Ago 31, 2007)

Aki te mando varias formulas que te pueden servir para casos como este:

1º Caso: Quiero obtener como minimo 10 Amperios de la fuente en un circuito alimentado por 12 V ¿Que fuente debo poner (W)?

  Usas esta formula: W = V x I

  Te queda  W = 12V x 10

  Lo resolvemos W = 120  La fuente a utilizar como minimo seria una de 120 W.

2º Quiero saber que intensidad correrá por el circuito si tengo 300W y 12 V.

  Usas esta fórmula:

  I= W/V      Te queda:   I= 300/ 12   Lo resuelves y te da I= 25A.

Espero que te sirva!!!!!

Si ese amigo tuyo dice que no funcionará o que funcionara de otra manera , que lo comparta en el foro. Queremos aprender mas !!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 12, 2007)

OjO con el calibre del cable.
No vas a pretender mandar 10A por un cablecito amarillo de mierda.
Unir todos los cables amarillos es una buena idea. Y unir la misma cantidad de cables negros (o más según la antigua teoría).


----------



## piolet (Abr 20, 2008)

Por si aún lo necesitas :

http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=14753.msg182867#msg182867

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

yo me acuerdo de que SIEMPRE hay que conectar algo de carga en los otros voltages sino los 12 disminuyen o aumentan eso esta en un hilo del foro sin mas la heladera con una fuente de pc te va a servir


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Ene 7, 2011)

AMIGOS DEL FORO,  tengo un adaptador de 220V a 12VDC 300mA,  hay alguna manera de recudirlo a 9V 300mA,  colocando algun componente como un diodo zener, una resistencia etc.. gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

FREDY ROLAND dijo:


> AMIGOS DEL FORO,  tengo un adaptador de 220V a 12VDC 300mA,  hay alguna manera de recudirlo a 9V 300mA,  colocando algun componente como un diodo zener, una resistencia etc.. gracias por la ayuda.



*LM7809*.                       .


----------

